# à le... [la date en français]



## CarlaShua

Igual que se dice _à demain_, _à jeudi_... 

Para una cita futura, ¿se puede decir, por ejemplo, *à le 26 février*?

Gracias.


----------



## shaky

No estoy segura de si se puede o no, pero lo que puedo decirte con seguridad es que en todo caso sería au (artículo contracto à + le). Espera más respuestas.


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

No se puede decir "à le 26 fevrier" sino " au 26 fevrier, hasta luego !"


----------



## CarlaShua

¡Claro! Sería _au  [he intentado cambiar el título al hilo, pero una que es novata y un poco torpe...]_.

Entonces: _*au 26 février*_.

Gracias.


----------



## isabelpanea

¿En qué casos se utiliza el artículo definido para expresar la fecha?, ¿en qué casos se omite?


----------



## anselmodr

En mi opinión no se omite nunca....

sino cuando un profesor escribe la fecha en una pizarra...
o si es solamente para aludir a un día que no se necesita definir con precisión...
por ejemplo:
On se voit mardi (el próximo Martes)
pero:
on se voit le mardi 30...


----------



## Arzhela

isabelpanea said:


> ¿En qué casos se utiliza el artículo definido para expresar la fecha?, ¿en qué casos se omite?


Hola y bienvenida en este foro.
Puedes ometer el articulo definido en titulos o en cartas :
- _Vendredi 5 octobre 2007_ 
Se lo utiliza en todos  otros casos (yo creo...) :
-_ Nous sommes arrivés le 23 octobre
- Je rendrai mon travail le 10 décembre
- Je suis né le 17 février 1960
- etc..

_


----------



## Domtom

Para indicar una fecha, se usa _nous somes_ / _on est_ + _jour_ :

Nous sommes le 23 octobre, on est mardi, c'est mardi.

El artículo determinado, siempre presente delante de la fecha:

Barcelone, le 23 octobre 2007.

Si hay que precisar el día y la fecha, el artículo también:

Nous sommes le mardi 23 octobre.

----

Tendrás que decir

nous sommes le deux mai,

pero:

nous sommes le premier mai (el primer día de cualquier mes, se dice en ordinal).

----

Le mercredi = todos los miércoles

Le mercredi, je suis chez mon frère.
-


----------



## isabelpanea

¡Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## soy-yo

Como lo hacen Ustedes, a veces no hay mejor que muchos ejemplos para comprender.


----------



## isabelpanea

¿Y dónde están esos ejemplos?


----------



## soy-yo

Hola isabelpanea 

¿Has visto? Bastan una  y un Hola para conseguir las respuestas :

Journal de bord : Samedi 15 janvier, nous arrivons à Puerto Rico.

Ma fête, c'est le 28 décembre. 

Cela sera fait à la *Saint-Glinglin* ou pendant *la semaine des quatre jeudi*.

Et sais-tu ce qui s'est passé le 25 décembre dernier ? Et bien, on a fêté Noël.

Bulletin officiel *du *15 novembre 2020


----------



## marcoplus

Quand ,en espagnol ,utilise t on "le" ou "a" devant la date ?
Marcoplus


----------



## totor

Si tu dis *le 12 novembre*, par exemple, tu peux dire aussi *el 12 de noviembre*, si tu parles d'une date en particulier.

Mais si tu commences une lettre par la date, jamais.


----------



## marcoplus

Merci 
Dans quels cas mettons "a" devant la date ?


----------



## oursin

On ne met jamais "a" devant une date. En tout cas, je ne l'ai jamais lu ni entendu.


----------



## Paquita

oursin said:


> On ne met jamais "a" devant une date. En tout cas, je ne l'ai jamais lu ni entendu.


 

Sí "hoy estamos a 13 de noviembre"...


----------



## marcoplus

Jamais de "a" devant une date ; c'est bien noté .
Merci 
Marcoplus


----------



## gjuan6

Bonjour!
J´ai un doute qui est le suivant:

Pour demander la date en français quelle de ces deux questions est plus correcte:

- Quelle est la date d´aujourd´hui?
_ou_
- Quel jour on est?

Et la réponse normale serait:

- Mardi, *le* 4 mars 2008
_ou_
- Mardi 4 mars 2008

C´est-à-dire, sans ou avec l´article déterminé. Ou peut-être toutes les deux? 

Merci d´avance.
Bonne journée!


----------



## Yul

http://www.bureaudelatraduction.gc.ca/index.php?lang=francais&cont=868

Je crois que tu trouveras réponse à ta question.

Espérant t'aider
Yul


----------



## gjuan6

Merci Yul. Ça m´a vraiment aidé. 

Quant à la meilleure façon pour demander la date, laquelle tu choisirais? 

*Quelle est la date d´aujourd´hui?*
_                ou_
-* Quel jour on est?*

   Merci!


----------



## Yul

Les deux façons sont bonnes.
On dit aussi : "quel jour sommes-nous?" 
Il y a sûrement des variantes possibles, mais je crois qu'il s'agit des plus populaires.
Yul


----------



## gjuan6

Merci beaucoup Yul; problème résolu!!


----------



## GUATAPÉ

Salut. Est-ce qu'il y a, en fraçais, une façón recommandée pour écrire la date au commencement d'une lettre?. Donc, comment serait-elle si la lettre étais écrite aujourd'hui?. 
Merci en avant.


----------



## NicaJack

Bonjour,
Pour les lettres administratives, une forme souvent utilisée est la suivante: Lieu, le jj "mois" "année" ("jj" étant la date du jour).
Exemple pour aujourd'hui: Medellin, le 16 mars 2009.
Bonne journée.


----------



## GUATAPÉ

Bon après-midi NIca. Merci beuacoup pour ta vite réponse.


----------



## MmeMauve

Paquit& said:


> Sí "hoy estamos a 13 de noviembre"...



Hola:
Me parece que también se puede decir, por ejemplo en una carta, "En Madrid, *a* 10 de agosto de 2013", ¿no?
¿Alguien puede confirmarlo?
Gracias


----------



## totor

MmeMauve said:


> "En Madrid, *a* 10 de agosto de 2013"


Me parece que si antepones la 'a', no te queda más remedio que seguir con 'los diez días del mes de agosto de…', pero es sólo mi impresión, no lo estoy afirmando con seguridad.

Mejor espera otros pareceres.


----------



## MmeMauve

totor said:


> Me parece que si antepones la 'a', no te queda más remedio que seguir con 'los diez días del mes de agosto de…', pero es sólo mi impresión, no lo estoy afirmando con seguridad.
> 
> Mejor espera otros pareceres.



Gracias.
Al final, encontré este post: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=390343&langid=24
Al parecer se puede con o sin preposición: *"en* Madrid, *a*... " o "Madrid, 20 de agosto de..."
Hasta pronto.


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Si dans une lettre on veut mettre le jour de la semaine dans la date (en haut à droite de la lettre), quelles seraient les bonnes formules ou la bonne formule? 
1- Samedi, le 26 mars 2016
2- Samedi 26 mars 2016
3- Le samedi 26 mars 2016
4- Autre?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------

